# What to use as fruit fly container?



## andyrawrs (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello all, 

I was wondering if there was a reason that FF cultures were usually cultivated in 72 oz wide mouth containers? Is there a ventilation problem or...? I personally would prefer to use a 16 or 20 oz plastic soft drink bottle. I prefer the smaller opening, makes pouring much easier. To start a new culture, the small opening will easily fit into a funnel and into another bottle, vitamin coating area, or into the tank. Is it a humidity reason? 

Thanks
Andy


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

32 oz containers. See this link: Josh's Frogs - 32 oz Insect cup and lid (Placon Cup) - 100 Pack - Cups, Lids, and Excelsior

With a small opening it would be nearly impossible to get the Excelsior in.

-Some use mason jars with cheese cloth.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Andy,

Quite the opposite. You'll see that its easier to use a larger wide-mouthed container for emptying the FF out, transfering flies and even as a dusting container.

The wheel has already been invented...


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Here is what I do, it is cheap alternative. I user 32 ounce deli cups, cut hole in lid, and use paper towels. 
Here is a link to the info: DIY Culture Cups and Media


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

I can buy 32 oz. deli cups at a local dollar store 2 for $1.00. I get mine from a restaurant supply company that has a store front. I bought 50 cups/lids for about $9.00. That comes out to 18 cents per cup/lid. They were about double that price but I told them the name of the restaurant I work for and they gave me thier wholesale price. It doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## andyrawrs (Aug 16, 2008)

Hmmm 
Aww and I had already gathered some bottles! I guess I'll just have to recycle them  Thanks for the advice


----------

